
Fun, games lead to making it big online - jwecker
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/orange/orl-mybloglog2607feb26,0,2953985.story?coll=orl-news-headlines-orange
======
jwecker
The name MyBlogLog makes me think of the lawyer in Arrested Development- Bob
Loblaw (you have to say it out loud) :)

